# 凑兴



## GEmatt

Hello,

I have been unable to find much on this, so I'm thinking both characters stand alone, rather than being a compound. The full context is shown in this discussion:





> 我加入了中大文社，在一班干事打锣拉稿下，也凑兴写上几篇。


Could it be translated as _fortuitously, good fortune_? "I had the good fortune of writing a few articles." ?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## koinbouffier

Well, either my *C*hinese sucks or those words are the weirdest things that *I*'ve ever seen. I grew up in Beijing but *I* never ever read any thing like '打锣拉稿' and '凑兴'....*I* can vaguely understand the  meaning of the sentence.....but just letting you know that never ever try to imitate those words coz *because *they so doesn*'*t sound good to me....
I think the original *C*hinese should be like "我加入了中大文社，在一班干事的怂恿催促下，也随便写上几篇"。  I think my sentence makes more sense for 99% of *C*hinese.......


----------



## BODYholic

GEmatt said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have been unable to find much on this, so I'm thinking both characters stand alone, rather than being a compound. The full context is shown in this discussion:
> Could it be translated as _fortuitously, good fortune_? "I had the good fortune of writing a few articles." ?
> 
> Thanks in advance.



No, that's not what it meant.
The word '凑' means to gather, to add on. The '兴' here refers to mood or spirit. 

Translation:
After seeing much enthusiasm from his fellow club mates, he was inspired by them and began, too, to pen a few articles.


----------



## koinbouffier

BODYholic said:


> No, that's not what it meant.
> The word '凑' means to gather, to add on. The '兴' here refers to mood or spirit.
> 
> Translation:
> After seeing much enthusiasm from his fellow club mates, he was inspired by them and began, too, to pen a few articles.


 
Your explanation about these two characters are absolutely right but i just have to point out that given the context, '凑兴' would be more appropriate be interpreted into 'casually or something that you didnt mean to do but did eventually'......


----------



## BODYholic

Yes but isn't that a mouthful of words to chew?


----------



## GEmatt

koinbouffier said:


> Well, either my chinese sucks or those words are the weirdest things that i've ever seen. I grew up in Beijing but i never ever read any thing like '打锣拉稿' and '凑兴'....i can vaguely understand the meaning of the sentence.....but just letting you know that never ever try to imitate those words coz they so doesnt sound good to me....
> I think the original chinese should be like "我加入了中大文社，在一班干事的怂恿催促下，也随便写上几篇"。 I think my sentence makes more sense for 99% of chinese.......


你好 koinbouffier,
那谢谢你试试看，我也不懂。可能是广东话的一个特点。
没关系，我将先等一下再看有没有别的回答。
GEmatt


----------



## koinbouffier

BODYholic said:


> Yes but isn't that a mouthful of words to chew?


 I think GEmatt, the one who can tell 中大 is an abbreviation, could roughly understand this sentence like *I* do...... she/he just got messed up by '凑兴'. *B*ut in your translation, you didn*'*t really tell us how '凑兴' would be translated.....you just simply cut it off......


----------



## koinbouffier

GEmatt said:


> 你好 koinbouffier,
> 那谢谢你试试看，我也不懂。可能是广东话的一个特点。
> 没关系，我将先等一下再看有没有别的回答。
> GEmatt


 
De rien....j'suis tres heureux si je peux t'aider~~~


----------



## xiaolijie

What about:
(在一班干事打锣拉稿下)，也凑兴写上几篇。 =>
(encouraged/inspired by the group), I *joined in the fun* and wrote a few articles"

?


----------



## koinbouffier

xiaolijie said:


> What about:
> (在一班干事打锣拉稿下)，也凑兴写上几篇。 =>
> (encouraged/inspired by the group), I *joined in the fun* and wrote a few articles"
> 
> ?


 
What a humiliation that a native speaker didn*'*t figure it out in that way!!!! *I* think *I* was so obsessive with the first tone for 兴，and forgot the fourth tone.....well, ur *your* explanation's better than mine *I* gotta *got to* say~~~


----------



## summerflower

Seems like this sentence is from some writers in 1920's or 1930's...so it's a little bit weird for us. I agree with *BODYholic*'s translation. 凑兴 just means adding to the atmosphere...it's so hard to translate this word...


----------



## koinbouffier

我觉得原文有所省略~~我觉得应该是“我加入了中大文社，在一班干事打锣拉稿下，也（随便）凑兴写上几篇。 ”这样肯定不会有误解*……*我发觉作家都很拽~~总想写出的东西跟别人不一样，从没有考虑翻译的问题*…*

Moderator's Note: The <…> shouldn't be written as <。。。>. When typing in Microsoft IME, this punctuation is <Shift>+<6>


----------



## summerflower

感觉这个像鲁迅那年代的作家写的……当然现在也有些作家故意用这种风格。
我觉得这个凑兴就是说大家都写或者说大家都鼓动他写所以也跟着写上几篇，有点迫不得已的意思。不过我不大会用英文表达这意思……我英文不算太好
你在北京长大？（在这老用中文发贴有点不大好……）


----------



## BODYholic

koinbouffier said:


> De rien....j'suis *je suis* tres *très* heureux si je peux t'aider~~~



Hope this helps too. Accent is very important in French language and you can only contract je if it is followed by a vowel.


----------



## BODYholic

summerflower said:


> Seems like this sentence is from some writers in 1920's or 1930's...so it's a little bit weird for us. I agree with *BODYholic*'s translation. 凑兴 just means adding to the atmosphere...it's so hard to translate this word...


The writer is likely to be a HongKonger since the backdrop was set in a HK University. The words that I feel very very uncomfortable with are '干事'. These words are never used in our context.


----------



## koinbouffier

BODYholic said:


> The writer is likely to be a HongKonger since the backdrop was set in a HK University. The words that I feel very very uncomfortable with are '干事'. These words are never used in our context.


 
“干事” sounds absolutely 100% natural for me.....heard that a lot though never use it...you might need some time to catch up your chinese other than correct my French, if you feel it's odd...


----------



## koinbouffier

BODYholic said:


> The writer is likely to be a HongKonger since the backdrop was set in a HK University. The words that I feel very very uncomfortable with are '干事'. These words are never used in our context.


----------



## GEmatt

Koinbouffier, xiaolijie, summerflower and BODYholic ... thank you for your insights. It's much clearer to me now, after posts #3 and #9.

Best,
GEmatt

PS: The text was written in the '90s, if I remember correctly. So 1920s/1930s would probably be a little bit early, if the author was at university at the time.


----------

